# Far Above All Bible Translation of RP 2005 Byzantine Edition



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone ever ran across this translation: FarAboveAll.com of RP's 2005 Byzantine edition? AMR


----------



## MW (Feb 26, 2012)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Anyone ever ran across this translation: FarAboveAll.com of RP's 2005 Byzantine edition? AMR



I just looked up some key texts and this "Far Above All" translation is of far inferior quality. The translation of Ephesians 1:4 is simply ridiculous: "according to how he {RP TR: - } [P1904: also] chose us in him before the overthrow of the world, for us to be holy and without blemish in his presence in love."


----------

